# Que orcad necesita el Windows vista



## joe8522 (Oct 21, 2009)

Buenas tardes!!!!

tengo un problema con mi orcad 9.1, siempre he trabajado con el orcad 9.1 pero ahora me dice que no me vale para el WINDOWS VISTA. Se me a quedado anticuado.

Me gustaria saber que Orcad necesitaria, además si me podriais decir dond descargarlo, me ayudaria bastante y ganaria tiempo.

Si ya existe un tema con esta pregunta si podrias mandar alli

Un saludo
Joe8522


----------



## Humano (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola:

En la página de cadence puedes bajarte la versión de prueba (trial) que no sé cuantos días dura. Funciona bien en vista. Yo la la probé e iba perfectamente, aunque ya estoy con windows 7; y ahí todavía no he probado el orcad.

http://www.cadence.com/products/orcad/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## jhontronico (Feb 8, 2010)

Pues yo trabajo con el 10.1 y me sirve perfectamente en vista, aunque ahora reciente tengo el orcad 16 pero hasta ahora voy a probarlo...


----------



## NEFIELI (Oct 5, 2010)

A mi me va perfecto el orcad 10.5 en vista


----------

